# Transportation is THE EASIEST Depth Section - "One and Done!"



## cnata001 (Dec 1, 2014)

So, I have previously worked for a firm with Site/Civil, Geotechnical and Environmental Engineers who ALL (10+ Engineers that I know of none of which had any transportation experience) took Transportation for the "One and Done". It is very well known throughout the community that this is the easiest depth to take. Passing examinees mention the one reference book required (AASHTO Green Book) and the most limited amount of sub-topics compared to other sections.

I was also going to do the same thing until I spoke with a successful and knowledgeable structural engineer friend about my decision. The way he spun it to me was that if I were to take Construction Depth, which is my area of practice, it would make me a better engineer forever. I would learn things and get exposed to references/concepts that I was not previously aware of, essentially improving my stock. So, I took the challenge of working harder to take my depth instead of going for the transportation and am VERY HAPPY that I did!

I walked out of the exam very confident and am now just F5'ing for the official results.

***Excuse me if the topic may seem like an attack at transpo's, just trying to spark up a conversation here!***


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 1, 2014)

I know that feeling of confidence. Last October I had that same feeling and that was after the pm session kicked my @$$. Mainly because I knew I had aced the am session.

As for transpo being the easiest pm session, I don't know that to be certain because I'm sure there are specific design type problems which unless you are experienced with them you may not know even how to attempt them. That said, from the topics listed in the NCEES syllabus and the types of practice problems I could see how a non transpo examinee could possibly pass the exam, but mainly with a land development background. Strictly because the transpo topics include hydrology, geotech, in addition to the transpo questions. I still think that sticking to your area of specialty is best though.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't know anyone that passed the transportation exam with one book......


----------



## John QPE (Dec 2, 2014)

I have about 10 books for the Transpo PM .... I'm an LD guy, not a transportation guy, so maybe I need the extra books opcorn:


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 2, 2014)

I should clarify my statement. I agree with the above comments. For sure more than one book is necessary. I was simply stating that a LD guy might have a better chance at passing the transpo section than the WR section. Especially if you don't a strong background in WQ, EE or some of the other topics other than stormwater managment (which is the hardest design field)


----------



## DanHalen (Dec 2, 2014)

When I started preparing for the PE exam I was looking for the path of least resistance and heard Transportation was easy so I thought about doing that. After talking with some people on this board I learned it's best to take the depth section that you actually work in. My job deals with designing water and sewer mains, pump stations, and treatment processes for water and wastewater treatment plants. I went with WR/Env and glad I did. I echo what your structural friend told you.


----------



## iwire (Dec 2, 2014)

You don't even bring MUTCD? ...


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 2, 2014)

cnata001 said:


> So, I have previously worked for a firm with Site/Civil, Geotechnical and Environmental Engineers who ALL (10+ Engineers that I know of none of which had any transportation experience) took Transportation for the "One and Done". It is very well known throughout the community that this is the easiest depth to take. Passing examinees mention the one reference book required (AASHTO Green Book) and the most limited amount of sub-topics compared to other sections.
> 
> I was also going to do the same thing until I spoke with a successful and knowledgeable structural engineer friend about my decision. The way he spun it to me was that if I were to take Construction Depth, which is my area of practice, it would make me a better engineer forever. I would learn things and get exposed to references/concepts that I was not previously aware of, essentially improving my stock. So, I took the challenge of working harder to take my depth instead of going for the transportation and am VERY HAPPY that I did!
> 
> ...




I'm confused with the intent of this thread. I don't know of any data that supports your thread title claiming that Transpo Depth takers are more likely to pass first time.

_"It is very well known throughout the community that this is the easiest depth to take." _What community is this? The transportation community? Have you asked the water community which depth module is the easiest? What answer do you think you'd get if you ask the Structural community?

_Passing examinees mention the one reference book required (AASHTO Green Book)..." _Yeah, that "one"....... and the other "ones" - the MUTCD, the HCM, the RDG, the HSM, the......

_"...most limited amount of sub-topics compared to other sections." _What information are you basing this on? Have you compared the Transpo depth NCEES syllabus to the others? I do not see anything to support this claim. http://ncees.org/exams/pe-exam/ In fact, it looks like Construction has 7 PM topics and Transpo has 10.

_"So, I took the challenge of working harder to take my depth instead of going for the transportation and am VERY HAPPY that I did!"_ Congrats on passing the "harder" exam!

_"***Excuse me if the topic may seem like an attack at transpo's, just trying to spark up a conversation here!***" _A conversation about what????


----------



## civilized_naah (Dec 2, 2014)

Ooh! HOT POTATO-HEAD!


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 2, 2014)

civilized_naah said:


> Ooh! HOT POTATO-HEAD!




lol. Sorry, didn't mean to sound like a total jerk (just a partial one.  ). But I have heard this claim before and it is offending to those who took and passed the Transpo depth (by working hard). And I would defend any other depth module the same way.


----------



## DanHalen (Dec 2, 2014)

Quick!!! Someone get ptatohed some bacon before turns into french fries.

In all seriousness, all exams are equally hard. I've talked with enough people to get some insight on the difficulty for all five afternoon topics. They're all a PITA. The general consensus is that the structural exam is the hardest. A few professors from my university said to stay away from the structures depth. Since I'm not a structures guy that was the easy one to eliminate. The message here is that none of the exams are easy. If you take the exam and it's easy consider yourself lucky. Luck is a big part of whether you pass or not. If there was one exam that was easier than all the others that's what everyone would take and it would have near a 100% pass rate. You can look at the passing % on NCEES's website and see for yourself we civil's range from about 60% - 70% pass rate. That is for first time test takers and the pass rate drops significantly for repeat test takers.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm in agreement with ptatohed. The original post was just filled with ego and unsubstantiated claims.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2014)

seriously... and everyone knows that WR is the easiest to pass!



See TMckeon for clarification..


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 2, 2014)

And everyone knows it's easiest to pass with a blue pencil.


----------



## P-E (Dec 2, 2014)

Hell, I could pass WR with just a porno mag. And I don't know anything about water except there's some in beer.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 2, 2014)

Who let the Damn mech in this thread?


----------



## P-E (Dec 3, 2014)

You know when fluoridation first began?


----------



## John QPE (Dec 3, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I should clarify my statement. I agree with the above comments. For sure more than one book is necessary. I was simply stating that a LD guy might have a better chance at passing the transpo section than the WR section. Especially if you don't a strong background in WQ, EE or some of the other topics other than stormwater managment (which is the hardest design field)






98.9% of what I do in a given day is stormwater design. Everyone at my work was like .... "dude you'll sleep through WR, take that" ... I don't think I could touch the WR depth. I don't know anything about WQ/ENV water mains, etc ....

The old transpo depth put some weight into culverts, so I thought that was strength for me. The outline has gone almost away from them now though.

For me anyway, transpo seems to be the easiest for me "to learn" because it is more physical in nature, as opposed to theoretics? If that makes sense.

So yeah!!!!

Transpo Depth Section Football Rulleezzzzz!!!!11111


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 3, 2014)

^ nice Bill &amp; Ted's reference there. :thumbs:


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 3, 2014)

uhhh... I don't really have anything meaningful to add but we covered roads in the environmental field... I had to design a road, balance the cut and fill, ensure that the turning radii could handle trucks etc etc etc for my LOGGING class... not sure where I was going with that, just wanted to share


----------



## Cookie Monster (Dec 8, 2014)

I have heard similar stories about Transportation being the easiest depth. I know quite a few CE's who passed it with that module and seemed extremely confident when doing so. Seems like a lot of referencing when I looked into it. Sorry can't speak from experience since I took and passed the 8-hour with Geotech. Although I do have most of all my engineering experience in the Water Resources/Enviornmental Field.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 9, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Who let the Damn mech in this thread?


Everyone knows that MECHANICAL is the hardest PE License to get since it's such a broad discipline...  By the way, I scored 100% on the test when I took my exam on the first try. (true story)

For water resources, don't you just need to know if you're in the northern or southern hemisphere and which way the water in the toilet swirls?

oking:


----------



## blondebedhead (Dec 9, 2014)

PE is a tough exam in general, period!!! Most of us have been out of school for at least four years if not more and the amount of preparation is huge even if you are that nerdy guy that knew everrything in undergrad.

Particularly more so, if you take it in NJ.... There application process alone is a nightmare in itself.... I bet NJMike PE will agree to that!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 9, 2014)

blondebedhead said:


> PE is a tough exam in general, period!!! Most of us have been out of school for at least four years if not more and the amount of preparation is huge even if you are that nerdy guy that knew everrything in undergrad.
> 
> Particularly more so, if you take it in NJ.... There application process alone is a nightmare in itself.... I bet NJMike PE will agree to that!!


roger that. the board is useless. even after you pass an request your license. they screwed up my social security number


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 10, 2014)

I can't believe nobody called BS on what I wrote. I thought the set up was there but I guess I was wrong.

I'm slightly disappointed but I'm guessing everyone is too busy hitting F5 and :waiting:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Dec 10, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Who let the Damn mech in this thread?
> ...








Lumber Jim said:


> I can't believe nobody called BS on what I wrote. I thought the set up was there but I guess I was wrong.
> 
> I'm slightly disappointed but I'm guessing everyone is too busy hitting F5 and :waiting:


I think way too much BS in that statement for a serious response. Maybe next time little tiny squirts of BS would draw out all the noobs from the woodwork.


----------



## Porter_ (Dec 10, 2014)

if you poll 5 different offices you'll get 5 different answers. everyone has their own opinion on which discipline is the 'easiest'. it's all horseshit there is no black and white answer. i sat for the structural depth because i want to be a good structural engineer. if i don't pass it this time i'll learn the material well enough to pass it next time.

also Lumber Jim is correct. mechanical is the hardest.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 10, 2014)

Cookie Monster said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


Agreed. I didn't have time to ease into a soft BS statement though. It had to be "in your face" BS


----------



## treborTAMU (Dec 11, 2014)

I took mechanical TFS... it was basically a high school physics test.


----------



## The Wizard (Dec 23, 2014)

Couldn't agree more with Ptatohed and Sap. OP doesn't know what the heck he is talking about.


----------



## buffalo (Dec 23, 2014)

Each discipline is easy if you remember a few core concepts:

Transportation: Get yourself to a bathroom.

Mechanical - Poop in toilet that is bolted to the floor.

Thermal Fluid Systems: Open valve to flush poop.

Civil - Poop flows downhill.

Electrical - Don't poop in the dark.

HVAC - Use exhaust fan when pooping.

Chemical - Spray aerosol after pooping.

Environmental - Wipe and wash hands after pooping.

There you have it. No BS, only S. One and done!


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 23, 2014)

The Wizard said:


> Couldn't agree more with Ptatohed and Sap. OP doesn't know what the heck he is talking about.




I still can't believe cnata001 had the [email protected]!!$ to come on here and tell us that instead of taking the easy way out like others do, he chose to take the harder exam. 

Anyway, if we go by NCEES's statistical data, it appears more 1st time takers pass the Civil-Structural. Contrary to the OP's conclusion that Transpo is the most likely to be "one and done", it appears to actually be the 4th (of 5) most likely.

PE Civil Construction 56% (first time taker) 22% (repeat taker)

PE Civil Geotechnical 67% 27%

PE Civil Structural 73% 38%

PE Civil Transportation 64% 33%

PE Civil Water Resources and Environmental 72% 38%

http://ncees.org/exams/pe-exam/

Regardless, I don't think this data can be used to conclude anything definitive. It would be no more fair to say that the Structural exam is "easiest" as it would be to say that those who sign up for the Structural are well prepared. There is no one exam that is easiest for everyone, period.

Merry X-Mas everyone.


----------



## John QPE (Jan 6, 2015)

Well obviously the above says that the construction guys are dummies, because duh ... construction :violin:


----------

